# A of B



## 100010

a of b는 문맥에 따라 사용하거나 해석하는 건가요?? 예를들면 아래 1/2 문장은

1. detailed drawings of human anatomy
= 인간의 해부학적 구조에 대한 자세한 그림

2. verify the accuracy of this information
= 이 정보의 정확성을 입증하다

a of b를  < b 의 a > 로 해석했고 아래 3/4 문장은


3. depend upon a particular type of brain anatomy
= 특정한 유형의 뇌의 해부학적 구조에 의존하다

4. concerns about high levels of death and injuries
= 높은 수준의 사망과 부상에 대한 우려

a of b를 < a 의 b >로 해석된 것과 같은 상황입니다 .

같은 구조인데 해석순서가 달라서 의아해서요. 그냥 받아드리는것 자체엔 문제가 없는데 어느게 더 맞는 표현인지 궁금해서..

만약 1.2와 3.4중 옳고 그름이 있다면 a of b의 순서를 선후 상관없이 사용하여도 외국인들은 이 글을 받아들일 때에 있어서 큰 불편함을 느끼나요? 

제가 알기론 he is ~~ 로 시작하는 문장에서 is를 are로 잘못 써서 he are ~~ 이렇게 쓰거나 you is ~~ 이런 문법오류들은 듣기 불편해 한다고 어디서 들은 기억이 있거든요.. a of b는 문법상 정해진 규칙이 있나요??


----------



## HyoYoon&!

안녕하세요 일단, 저도 해당 site를 이용하진 오래 되지 않았지만, 이곳에서 기본적으로 영어를 사용하여 communication 하는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
이 게시판도  Korean 에 대해서 궁금한 것이 있을때 post를 하는 것으로 알고 있고요. 참고 해주세요.

일단 말씀하신 부분을 제 지식으로 설명 드리면, A of B는 모두 B가 A를 수식하는것이 맞습니다.

다만 한국어로 번역을 하게되면서 순서가 달라지게 될 수 있는 것이죠.
예를 들어주신 아래 문장을 보면 원문이 concern하고 있는 것은 단순히 death and injuries가 아닙니다.

4. concerns about high levels of death and injuries
= 높은 수준의 사망과 부상에 대한 우려

사망과 부상의 수준이 high level인것을 우려하고 있는것이죠.
아래와 같이 번역해도 문제가 없을 것으로 생각 됩니다.

"사망과 부상이 매우 높은 것에 대한 우려"
느끼시는 바와 같이 한국어로 번역했을때는 어색할 수 있는데, high levels of death and injuries 라고만 써도 개인적으로 어색한 느낌은 없습니다.
영어 forum쪽에 영어로 문의하시면 native분들 답변 받으실 수 있을것으로 생각 됩니다.


----------



## CharlesLee

안녕하쇼?

1번과 2번은 일반 명사를 소유격으로 표현한 개념이고 3번과 4번은 영어 표현에서 많이 쓰는 a plus 명사 of 명사 구조일 뿐입니다.

3번과 4번은 a little of,  a sort of, a kind of, a bit of, a lot of 와 같습니다. 여기서 type은 kind와 같은 개념입니다.

He is, he are은 수일치 문법의 오류이고 소유격 문법은 위와 같은 예시는 특정 명사에는 3번과 4번으로 쓰는 구조의 vocabularies가

존재합니다.  3, 4번과 같은 유형이 오면 a of b를 a부터 해석하면 맞습니다. 1번과 2번은 b부터 해석해야 합니다.

그렇다면 소위 말하는 "전통 문법" "Traditional grammar"가 그러하니  저렇게 쓰는 3번과 4번을 알아놔야 영어를 표현할 때

1번과 2번 규칙을 쓰지 않게되는 것이죠. 보통 영어 구사자들 중에 문법 지적하는 사람은 대부분 Traditional grammarians 쪽입니다.

정말 전통적인가 그게? 그것도 아닌데요. 영문학이나 영어 고전 자료보면 알 수 있습니다.

전통 문법자들은 개인적으로 내 눈에는 한국어로 말하자면 강제 주입식 교육 받았다라는 늣김을 아주 많이 받습니다.

거기서 벗어나려면 엄청난 노력이 필요하죠. 즉, 질문자의 말대로 Traditional grammarians쪽이고 Native English speakers라면

당연히 그 고정관념을 고집하니깐 '듣기 불편하다'란 소리를 그대에게 할 겁니다.

이 규칙이 왜 이러한 지는 제가 알고 있지만 비밀임으로 여기서 설명할 수가 없습니다.

사담이지만 Noam Chonsky는 알아챘을 지도 모르겠지만... 그의 글을 읽어보니 그가 깨달음을 얻은 거 같아요...

*Examples of Generative Grammar*
As generative grammar is a "theory of competence," one way to test its validity is with what is called a _grammaticality judgment task_. This involves presenting a native speaker with a series of sentences and having them decide whether the sentences are grammatical (acceptable) or ungrammatical (unacceptable). For example:


The man is happy.
Happy man is the.

A native speaker would judge the first sentence to be acceptable and the second to be unacceptable. From this, we can make certain assumptions about the rules governing how parts of speech should be ordered in English sentences. For instance, a "to be" verb linking a noun and an adjective must follow the noun and precede the adjective.

한국인이면 2번째 문장은 내가 가르치면 한국인들 전부 똑똑해질텐데...

*영어 기사 글대로 그들은 그들이 정해놓은 규칙안에서 unacceptable 즉, 불편하게 받아들일 것입니다.

허나 많이 변화했고 개방해서 고리타분하고 진부하고 재미없던 영어가 현대에는 아주 재미있고 다양한 표현을 동반한 언어로

발전한 부분이 아주 많습니다. 여전히 선은 지키고 있지만*...



Reference included :

Parker, Frank, and Kathryn Riley. _Linguistics for Non-Linguists: A Primer With Exercises_. 5th ed., Pearson, 2009.
Strunk, William, and E.B. White. _The Elements of Style._ 4th ed., Pearson, 1999.
Richard Nordquist's article.


----------



## 100010

HyoYoon&! said:


> 안녕하세요 일단, 저도 해당 site를 이용하진 오래 되지 않았지만, 이곳에서 기본적으로 영어를 사용하여 communication 하는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
> 이 게시판도  Korean 에 대해서 궁금한 것이 있을때 post를 하는 것으로 알고 있고요. 참고 해주세요.
> 
> 일단 말씀하신 부분을 제 지식으로 설명 드리면, A of B는 모두 B가 A를 수식하는것이 맞습니다.
> 
> 다만 한국어로 번역을 하게되면서 순서가 달라지게 될 수 있는 것이죠.
> 예를 들어주신 아래 문장을 보면 원문이 concern하고 있는 것은 단순히 death and injuries가 아닙니다.
> 
> 4. concerns about high levels of death and injuries
> = 높은 수준의 사망과 부상에 대한 우려
> 
> 사망과 부상의 수준이 high level인것을 우려하고 있는것이죠.
> 아래와 같이 번역해도 문제가 없을 것으로 생각 됩니다.
> 
> "사망과 부상이 매우 높은 것에 대한 우려"
> 느끼시는 바와 같이 한국어로 번역했을때는 어색할 수 있는데, high levels of death and injuries 라고만 써도 개인적으로 어색한 느낌은 없습니다.
> 영어 forum쪽에 영어로 문의하시면 native분들 답변 받으실 수 있을것으로 생각 됩니다.


한국어에 대한 포럼이였군요... 한국어를 쓰는 포럼인줄 알았스


HyoYoon&! said:


> 안녕하세요 일단, 저도 해당 site를 이용하진 오래 되지 않았지만, 이곳에서 기본적으로 영어를 사용하여 communication 하는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
> 이 게시판도  Korean 에 대해서 궁금한 것이 있을때 post를 하는 것으로 알고 있고요. 참고 해주세요.
> 
> 일단 말씀하신 부분을 제 지식으로 설명 드리면, A of B는 모두 B가 A를 수식하는것이 맞습니다.
> 
> 다만 한국어로 번역을 하게되면서 순서가 달라지게 될 수 있는 것이죠.
> 예를 들어주신 아래 문장을 보면 원문이 concern하고 있는 것은 단순히 death and injuries가 아닙니다.
> 
> 4. concerns about high levels of death and injuries
> = 높은 수준의 사망과 부상에 대한 우려
> 
> 사망과 부상의 수준이 high level인것을 우려하고 있는것이죠.
> 아래와 같이 번역해도 문제가 없을 것으로 생각 됩니다.
> 
> "사망과 부상이 매우 높은 것에 대한 우려"
> 느끼시는 바와 같이 한국어로 번역했을때는 어색할 수 있는데, high levels of death and injuries 라고만 써도 개인적으로 어색한 느낌은 없습니다.
> 영어 forum쪽에 영어로 문의하시면 native분들 답변 받으실 수 있을것으로 생각 됩니다.


감사합니다. 어색한건 아니었군요.. 게다가 포럼을 잘못잡았었다니..ㅠㅠ 알려주셔서 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ


----------



## 100010

CharlesLee said:


> 안녕하쇼?
> 
> 1번과 2번은 일반 명사를 소유격으로 표현한 개념이고 3번과 4번은 영어 표현에서 많이 쓰는 a plus 명사 of 명사 구조일 뿐입니다.
> 
> 3번과 4번은 a little of,  a sort of, a kind of, a bit of, a lot of 와 같습니다. 여기서 type은 kind와 같은 개념입니다.
> 
> He is, he are은 수일치 문법의 오류이고 소유격 문법은 위와 같은 예시는 특정 명사에는 3번과 4번으로 쓰는 구조의 vocabularies가
> 
> 존재합니다.  3, 4번과 같은 유형이 오면 a of b를 a부터 해석하면 맞습니다. 1번과 2번은 b부터 해석해야 합니다.
> 
> 그렇다면 소위 말하는 "전통 문법" "Traditional grammar"가 그러하니  저렇게 쓰는 3번과 4번을 알아놔야 영어를 표현할 때
> 
> 1번과 2번 규칙을 쓰지 않게되는 것이죠. 보통 영어 구사자들 중에 문법 지적하는 사람은 대부분 Traditional grammarians 쪽입니다.
> 
> 정말 전통적인가 그게? 그것도 아닌데요. 영문학이나 영어 고전 자료보면 알 수 있습니다.
> 
> 전통 문법자들은 개인적으로 내 눈에는 한국어로 말하자면 강제 주입식 교육 받았다라는 늣김을 아주 많이 받습니다.
> 
> 거기서 벗어나려면 엄청난 노력이 필요하죠. 즉, 질문자의 말대로 Traditional grammarians쪽이고 Native English speakers라면
> 
> 당연히 그 고정관념을 고집하니깐 '듣기 불편하다'란 소리를 그대에게 할 겁니다.
> 
> 이 규칙이 왜 이러한 지는 제가 알고 있지만 비밀임으로 여기서 설명할 수가 없습니다.
> 
> 사담이지만 Noam Chonsky는 알아챘을 지도 모르겠지만... 그의 글을 읽어보니 그가 깨달음을 얻은 거 같아요...
> 
> *Examples of Generative Grammar*
> As generative grammar is a "theory of competence," one way to test its validity is with what is called a _grammaticality judgment task_. This involves presenting a native speaker with a series of sentences and having them decide whether the sentences are grammatical (acceptable) or ungrammatical (unacceptable). For example:
> 
> 
> The man is happy.
> Happy man is the.
> 
> A native speaker would judge the first sentence to be acceptable and the second to be unacceptable. From this, we can make certain assumptions about the rules governing how parts of speech should be ordered in English sentences. For instance, a "to be" verb linking a noun and an adjective must follow the noun and precede the adjective.
> 
> 한국인이면 2번째 문장은 내가 가르치면 한국인들 전부 똑똑해질텐데...
> 
> *영어 기사 글대로 그들은 그들이 정해놓은 규칙안에서 unacceptable 즉, 불편하게 받아들일 것입니다.
> 
> 허나 많이 변화했고 개방해서 고리타분하고 진부하고 재미없던 영어가 현대에는 아주 재미있고 다양한 표현을 동반한 언어로
> 
> 발전한 부분이 아주 많습니다. 여전히 선은 지키고 있지만*...
> 
> 
> 
> Reference included :
> 
> Parker, Frank, and Kathryn Riley. _Linguistics for Non-Linguists: A Primer With Exercises_. 5th ed., Pearson, 2009.
> Strunk, William, and E.B. White. _The Elements of Style._ 4th ed., Pearson, 1999.
> Richard Nordquist's article.


와.. 답변이 너무 자세해서 깜짝놀랐습니다.. 어느정도 알거같은 느낌이 드네요 자세한 답변 감사함니다!!


----------

